# Camouflage Net (Tarnnetz)



## DanielRayThomas (22. August 2006)

Hallo,

da ich bisher leider keine anständige Textur/Bild eines Tarnnetzes gefunden habe,
wollte ich fragen, ob jemand eine Möglichkeit weiss, wie ich eines in Photoshop
erstellen kann. Ich weiss da ehrlich gesagt keinen Anfang..

Wäre super nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Danke.

MfG


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. August 2006)

Hallo,

Du hast Dir das richtige Stichwort schon selbst gegeben. 
Such hier mal unter "Camouflage", wir haben dazu sogar ein Tutorial.

Gruß


----------



## DanielRayThomas (22. August 2006)

Das Tutorial hatte ich schon vorher gefunden. Mir geht es aber nicht um das
reine Camouflage, sondern um ein Netz wie dieses hier:

http://www.flecktarn.co.uk/graphics/specials/spocn1ua500b.jpg

Ich kann mit der oben verlinkter Datei nur nichts anfangen, weil es mehr
Fläche braucht und nicht nur ein Muster aneinandergehängt sein soll.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. August 2006)

Also wenn Du es nicht als Muster, sondern hochaufgelöst brauchst,
empfehle ich Dir, die Kamera zu schnappen und auf einen nahe gelegenen
Truppenübungsplatz zu gehen  Nein Quatsch, man findet doch in vielen
Geschäften so ein Flecktarn - dieses kann man genauso gut fotografieren.

Solltest Du keine Kamera haben, kannst Du auch mal in den einschlägig
bekannten Stockphoto-Archiven schauen.


----------

